# W8 Engine Swap?



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

While thumbing through a recent Autoweek magazine, these questions came to mind:
Will the upcoming Audi S4 V8 will fit in a Passat W8 engine bay? 
If it does fit, will it bolt up to the Tiptronic tranny?
Can the 5-spd Tiptronic handle 340+ hp?
270 hp is great, but wouldn't 340hp







be better?


----------

